# schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?



## Jamiewolf (8. Februar 2011)

Angeln auf Schleie erfordert viel Erfahrung und Wissen beim fangen
Verhalten: Die Schleie ist ein typischer Grundfisch. Hier findet Sie ihre Nahrung und auch Schutz vor Raubfischen. Fänge im Freiwasser sind daher immer Zufall. Meist haben Schleien daher immer eine "Schutzburg" in Form von Seerosen, Schilfkanten, etc. in ihrer Nähe wohin sie bei Gefahr flüchten können. Überhaupt ist der Fisch sehr vorsichtig und registriert Bewegungen in ihrer Umwelt sehr genau. Man sollte daher immer vermeiden beim angeln oder fischen laut am Gewässer zu agieren.
Maximale Größe: Es sind schon Schleien bis zu 14 Pfund gefangen worden. Das sind dann aber absolute Fabelwesen und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist so gering, daß man wohl eher einen 6er im Lotto hat. Auch Fische um 5 KG sind absolut selten. Die Länge liegt dann in etwas um die 60 cm.
Laichzeit: Schleien sind typische Sommerlaicher. Erst wenn es richtig warm ist, kommen Schleien in Schwung. Das dürfte ungefähr Ende Mai der Fall sein. Weibchen sind sehr fruchtbar und legen Hunderttausende von Eiern ab. Das ist der Grund, weshalb Gewässer mit ihnen schnell verbutten können, wenn keine Raubfische vorhanden sind.
Lebensraum: Die Schleie fühlt sich in mehreren Gewässertypen wohl. In langsam fließenden Flüssen, Seen, Teichen, Altarmen etc. ist sie zu Hause. Dort lebt sie vornehmlich in Grundnähe, meist dicht an Seerosenfeldern, Schilfkanten oder anderen Hindernissen im Wasser.

Die Schleie nimmt nicht jeden Köder an

Anfüttern: Auch Schleien lassen sich anlocken oder anfüttern. Allerdings sollte man darauf achten nicht zu viel kleine Partikel beizumengen, denn sonst lockt man zu viele Weißfische an. Nehmen Sie daher vorzugsweise Haferflocken, Mais, kleine Teigstücke etc. zum anfüttern. Lebendfutter sollte ebenfalls nicht fehlen wie Maden oder Würmer.
Köder: Favoriten der Schleie sind Maden und Würmer. Aber auch Mais wird genommen, wenn zuvor damit angefüttert wurde. Auch ein Versuch mit Teboraupe oder Bienenmaden kann erfolgsversprechend sein. Im Frühjahr gelten Rotwürmer als Topfavorit.
Beste Fangzeit: Bis auf den Winter kann man die Schleie eigentlich zu jeder Jahreszeit angeln und fangen. Die beste Zeit ist jedoch der Frühling. Sie findet dann noch nicht so viel Nahrung und auch die Pflanzen sind noch kein undurchdringlicher Dschungel. Ein Ansitz ist besonders am frühen Morgen oder Abend erfolgsversprechend. Man kann aber zu jeder Tageszeit mit einem Biss rechnen.
Angelgerät: Wegen der vielen Pflanzen empfiehlt sich eine Rute mit einer Länge um die 3-4 Meter und einem Wurfgewicht um die 30-60 Gramm. Da man keine extremen Weitwürfe benötigt, ist eine kleine Angelrolle ausreichend. Füllen kann man diese mit 25er monofiler Angelschnur. Allerdings kann man aus Sicherheitsgründen zum Beispiel in Seerosenfeldern durchaus 30er oder mehr nehmen.
Angeltechnik: Schleien sind vorsichtig und deshalb werden Posenmontagen in der Regel bevorzugt. Mit Grundblei zu angeln kann aber in strömenden Gewässern Sinn machen. Beim Posenangeln wird die Pose so ausgebleit, daß das Blei auf dem Grund liegt. Nimmt der Fisch den Köder auf, fällt die Pose um. Ein typischer Hebebiss.
Drill: Wegen der vielen Hindernisse im Wasser darf man sich auf einen wirklichen Drill nicht einlassen. Versuchen Sie die Schleie ins freie Wasser zu dirigieren, denn dort können Sie den Fisch austoben lassen.


Quelltext www.anglerzeitung.de

Kann Anfänger trotzdem probieren oder gibt es bestimmte montagen.
Habt ihr einene Link für mich.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*

wenn du dich ein bisschen durch die boardsuche wühlst, wirst du einiges finden, ge einfach mal schleie oder liftmontage ein


----------



## Jamiewolf (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*

Okay das werde ich mal ich tue mich immer etwas schwer damit.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*

Ok, ein Rotauge fängt man eher, aber soo eine große Kunst ist Schleienfang nun auch nicht. Wie schwer es wird, ist zunächst mal vom Gewässer abhängig; in einigen ist ein Fang halt wie ein 6er im Lotto, in anderen wimmelt es von den Viechern.
Mach dich schlau, welche deiner Gewässer wirklich gut für Schleie sind; am ehesten vermutlich kleine Teiche, tote Arme,... flach, stark verkautet, usw.

Dann wirds über kurz oder lang schon klappen, mit üblichen Methoden wie Lift, Method Feeder, Posenmontagen, usw.
Lies dir ein paar Artikel über's Standart-Schleienangeln durch, dann merkst du, wohin die Richtung geht.

Übliche, wichtige Tipps sind: je mehr du am/im Gemüse fischt, umso besser! 
Und ganz früh morgens ist meist die beste Zeit.
Auch deswegen werden so wenig gefangen: kaum jemand quält sich im Dunkeln um 3h zum Teich, um die wenigen Stunden des Morgengrauens ganz leise vor einem Seerosenfeld zu sitzen.


----------



## clipfisch07 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*

@ Kati , also  ich habe meine Schleien ( 62cm / 58cm ) am
    Nachmittag gefangen , kurz nach 17.00 Uhr  am Teich -
    rosenfeld , Wassertiefe ca. 1,85 Meter - nur mal als Info


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*

Ja, hab auch net gesagt, dass es tagsüber nicht geht. Gibt sogar besondere Methoden für pralle Mittags-Sommer-Sonne. Hab Schleien zu allen möglichen Zeiten gefangen.

Ich meine aber, dass es in vielen Gewässern _gezielt_ auf Schleie am besten in den frühen Morgenstunden geht.
Hab es an vielen, auch unterschiedlichen, Wassern erlebt: morgens um spätestens Acht kannst'e besser einpacken und heim frühstücken fahren.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*

Hi,
beim Schleienfang ist das Gewässer und die Kenntnisse darüber entscheidend.
Noch nicht mal so die Methode.
Wenn ein guter Schleienbestand vorhanden ist dann sollte es keine große  Kunst sein eine Schleie zu fangen , man sollte natürlich die  Fressstrassen der Schleinen kennen , das ist wichtiger als der angebotene Köder.
Etwas anfüttern und im günstigstem Fall sind 20 Minuten später die ersten Schleien am Platz.
Ich hatte leztes Jahr Knapp an die 100 Schleien gefangen , zu 90% auf Pellets.
Die meisten um die 40-55 cm , aber auch einige ü60 Schleien 
Und so ein Schleiendrill macht selbst am Karpfengerät richtig Spaß , vorausgesetzt es sind ü50 Schleien.
Aber Schleien können anderseits auch sehr schwer zu überlisten sein , an den Maasseen muss ich auch erst ein paar Tage anfüttern und dann beissen die Schleien da auch nur in den frühen Abendstunden.
Bei mir am Vereinsgewässer ist das wieder ganz anders , besste Zeit im Frühjahr ist von 6-9 Uhr Vormittags.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, hab auch net gesagt, dass es tagsüber nicht geht. Gibt sogar besondere Methoden für pralle Mittags-Sommer-Sonne. Hab Schleien zu allen möglichen Zeiten gefangen.
> 
> Ich meine aber, dass es in vielen Gewässern _gezielt_ auf Schleie am besten in den frühen Morgenstunden geht.
> Hab es an vielen, auch unterschiedlichen, Wassern erlebt: morgens um spätestens Acht kannst'e besser einpacken und heim frühstücken fahren.




Naja nicht ganz.

Ich habe viele Sommer ausschließlich auf Schleien geangelt und bin irgendwann dazu gekommen die ganze Nacht einzuplanen.

Je nach Gewässer kamen die meisten Bisse, mal zwischen Einbruch der Dunkelheit bis Mitternach, mal vor(!) der Morgendämmerung.
In der Morgen- wie Abenddämmerung isses auch OK aber die Fische meist kleiner. Ausserdem hat man nur in der Dunkelheit weniger Beifang in Form von kl. Rotaugen und -federn, die sich nachts fast immer verziehen.#h


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*



> Übliche, wichtige Tipps sind: je mehr du am/im Gemüse fischt, umso besser!
> Und ganz früh morgens ist meist die beste Zeit.



Und genau diese Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht!
Spätestens um 9 Uhr ist bei denen Schlafenszeit,wobei es auch nur an beschatteten Uferabschnitten überhaupt so lange geht.
Am Abend ist dann auch noch ca. 1 Std. vor und nach Sonnenuntergang
möglich diese Fische zu bekommen.
Ich bin jedenfalls auch einer von denen,welcher noch vor dem hellwerden
sein Gerätschaften fertig aufgebaut hat und wie versteinert da hockt.
Dies ist um so wichtiger,je flacher und näher am Ufer man fischt.
Wenn es ganz nah am Ufer sein soll, so sollte man sich noch etwas versetzt platzieren um nicht direkt vor den Füssen zu fischen,b.z.w.
ein paar Meter vom Ufer entfernt sitzen.
Sicherlich ich habe auch mal zur Mittagszeit eine gefangen, dies sind aber
ganz klar Ausnahmen!
Für wichtig halte ich ein maßvolles Anfüttern(vor allem im Frühjahr), mit z.B. gekochtem Weizen und oder Hanf über einen Zeitraum von mindestens 1 1/2 Wochen.
Denn nach meinen Beobachtungen kommen die Schleien erst dann sicher
auf ihrer morgendlichen Runde 1 bis 2 mal auf den Futterplatz.
Zum Angeln schwöre ich auf Mistwürmer an der Liftmontage.
Am besten sind die Würmer aus Misthaufen von Kaninchenzüchtern, wobei
man am Angeltag noch eine Handvoll von dem Mist, mit ein paar Körnern des Grundfutters einwirft.
Dann ist absolute Ruhe am Angelplatz angezeigt und falls man eine Schleie hakt, diese sofort seitlich weg vom Futterplatz drillen und
ohne viel Gedöns keschern.
So gibt es auch eine Chance auf die eine oder andere Kollegin, bei zuviel
Unruhe am Platz sind diese ansonsten sofort weg!

Taxidermist


----------



## micha84 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*

Also ich habe letztes Jahr angefangen mit dem angeln.

Ich war letztes mit meinen Bruder angeln (hatte noch keinen eigenen Angelschein). Ich habe bei 4 Angeltrips 3 Schleie gefangen und als ich in Angelkurs erfahren habe das Schleie viel Erfahrung und viel Gefühl brauchen war ich schon einbisschen verwundert.
Das Gewäser ist nicht arg bekannt das dort viele Schleie gibt, aber man musste schon arg aufpassen und auf seine Pose achten. Die erste Schleie war echt hartnäckig hat mich ca. 1 Stunde unterhalten. Sie frass meinen Köder weg ich ersetzt und so ging es hin und her bis ich es am Haken hatte. Also es sind schon sehr Vorsichtige und Scheue Fische.


Leider schmecken die Schleie nicht so arg gut so das Fette Schleimschicht nicht wirklich abbekommt und ausserdem schmeckt der Fisch einbisschen nach Sumpf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*



micha84 schrieb:


> Leider schmecken die Schleie nicht so arg gut so das Fette Schleimschicht nicht wirklich abbekommt und ausserdem schmeckt der Fisch einbisschen nach Sumpf.



Du musst die Schuppen abmachen. Dann ist die Schleimschicht auch weg.

Gegen Modergeschmack hilft es die Fische zwei Tage in sauberem Wasser zu hältern.:m


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Dann ist absolute Ruhe am Angelplatz angezeigt...



Sehe ich auch so. Insbesondere Bewegungen am Ufer mögen die gar nicht. 
Und andererseits sind die Fänge direkt nach Entkautungsaktionen, wo wirklich jedes Viech das Weite sucht, kein Märchen. Hab das mehrmals selbst ausprobiert und war baff, dass das wirklich geht. 
Sind schooon komische Fische!

@Micha
Schleie geräuchert ist endgeil!
Lass dich von dem Pröfessör nich verwirren; der frisst die samt Schuppen, Schleim, aus übelsten Faulschlammtümpeln und vor allem LEBEND!


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*

Aber nur mit Mostrich.:m


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*

Son kleiner Einblick:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S1YMoBW7bg


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*

Hi,
die ist von lezten Samstag.
Gefangen von meinem Sohn , wie immer mit der Feeder Method 
Köder lag auf ca. 60 cm Wassertiefe 2 Meter vom Gewässerrand.
Köder war ein 12 mm Pellet mit Pellet Geschmack :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## AlexZander01 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*

find auch das das video richtig gut gelungen ist^^
ich angle auch immer im kanal bei uns und da geht auch immer ordentlich was!
ZWAR NICHT IMMER SCHLEIEN SONDERN AUCH MA 2 HECHTE AUF TAUWURM^^
ALSO ICH FIND AUSPROBIEREN UND ANGELN ANGELN ANGELN ANGELN ANGELN UND NOCHMAL ANGELN UND IRGENDWANN KLAPPT DAS SCHON


----------



## stroffel (4. März 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*

Ich habe im ersten jahr nachem ich meinen Angelschein gemacht habe auch schon Schleien gefangen. Gerade als Anfänger ist es ja fast egal was beisst. Wenn da ein kleiner Karpfen oder ne große Rotfeder beisst ist man ja auch nicht böse. Ich gehe aber auch nicht mit der Erwartung 5 Schleien zu Fangen ans wasser und bin enttäuchte wenns 3 karpfen und "nur" eine Schleie ist! Einfach Probieren! Einfache Grund- oder Posenmontage und Mais oder Made als Köder und dann beißen auch (wenn auch neben anderen Friedfischen und nicht sehr selektiv) die Schleien.


----------



## NickAdams (5. März 2011)

*AW: schlei ein fisch auch fur anfanger?*

@micha84,

Schleien schmecken hervorragend, wenn man sie in Knoblauchöl zubereitet. Einfach in Alufolie einwickeln, salzen und mit dem Öl übergießen. 
Wie schon erwähnt, sie sollten ein bis zwei Tage in sauberem Wasser gesessen haben.

So long,

Nick


----------

